# it' offical



## mijohnson (Apr 4, 2005)

I made it I got sown in and have started my Field tranning can't wait to finish it was tough but now that it's done and I wear the uniform I feel like one of a great group.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Congratulations! Were did you get on?


----------



## mijohnson (Apr 4, 2005)

mikey742 said:


> Congratulations! Were did you get on?


Buckland MA


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

mijohnson said:


> I made it I got sown in and have started my Field tranning can't wait to finish it was tough but now that it's done and I wear the uniform I feel like one of a great group.


mijohnson, Congrats!! I was doing a little research on Buckland and it seems like a decent area. Is Shelburne Falls part of Buckland?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats!! mijohnson Stay Safe!!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

mijohnson said:


> I made it I got sown in and have started my Field tranning can't wait to finish it was tough but now that it's done and I wear the uniform I feel like one of a great group.


Congrats and best of luck. When I got on one the detective that retired showed his wisdom with this advice as simple as it may be: "The job is what _you_ make it." Have fun, enjoy, and be safe.

frap


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Congrats, where the hell is Buckland???


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Buckland is near Shelburne Falls east of Adams (it's in Berkshires).


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

RPD931 said:


> Buckland is near Shelburne Falls east of Adams (it's in Berkshires).


Congrats! That's my neck of the woods. You'll do well up there. Steve Walker is a great guy and will teach you the right way. I worked Franklin County for most of my 21 years. Great area, but it can be tough on a cop(small town politics and all) However you don't hear too much from the hilltowns. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## mijohnson (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Buckland is a small town in Franklin county off Rt 2 west of Greenfield any wisdom and hints you can give will be used and again thanks it's going well I should be done with FT soon and then the learning begins keep in touch


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Here is the best advice I've gotten so far....make sure you go home at the end of every shift. Be safe out there.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Congrats!!

Scott


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Good job, now go kick some ass out there


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

mijohnson,

Advice/tips: When on patrol keep your eyes open, if you drive by something that just doesn't look quite right.. INVESTIGATE! If something seems fishy and you have multiple individuals involved, seperate them and get their story - often you'll get conflicting stories, thus a crack pipe is found, or other drugs, gun, "Dirk knives"(lol), etc... 

But always watch your back, if you stop a car full of people call for back-up. I know in some of the small town areas back up is not always immediately available, so when you approach the car give the backseat and occupants a good look/search before proceeding to the front seat. Never fall into a routine. It's good sometimes to approach the vehicle with multiple occupants from the passenger side as the occupants expect you to come on the drivers side and may try to hide things on the passenger side - catch them off guard.

Be safe brother! And have fun!


----------



## USNMA (May 2, 2005)

They have the internet there?!?!? Wow. Congrats though, good job!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

They got a MacDonald's don't they?? Lol been there, quaint podunk town.


----------



## ptn (Mar 11, 2004)

You might want to work on your spelling, you will be writing reports and you want them right.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Nice town. It's small but you'll keep busy. Rt2 will bring alot of interesting to your door step. The towns get along well there, Buckland, Shelburne Falls and Charlemont. You have ashfield too when they are willing to play. Good luck, do the job, and try to stay out of the politics. Due your 8 and hit the gate as we say here.  Good luck again, and congrats.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Best of luck yo you MI. :thumbup: *
*Stay Safe.*


----------



## mijohnson (Apr 4, 2005)

hey just noticed that your webpage is somerville PD I live at 4 River RD in the brick jungle on Mystic Ave then on Highland Ave until I was fourteen then moved 98 miles west to Charlemont MA.


----------

